# Smoked Smashed Potatoes



## buzzy (Mar 30, 2022)

What you need
1.5 lbs mini or petite potatoes or more if needed. You can even get different ones like red, yellow, or white. Mixing them.
1 qt. chicken broth
EVOO
A mason jar or glass for smashing






Put potatoes in pan. Then add chicken broth & enough water to cover. Turn burner on high. When it starts to boil time for 15-20 minutes. Check at 15 to see if soft yet.





When done drain an let cool for 15 minutes. If you do them when hot they will fall apart.





Then take your smasher an smash them down. You might mess the first couple up but will get the feel of it after a couple. My potatoes are bigger than I like but it’s what I could get.





Put on rack or grate. You’ll want to put cookie sheet under it to make clean up easier. Then brush with a good amount of EVOO. Sprinkle with kosher salt & course pepper.





Put in smoker at 220-230 for 2 hrs. Run smoke the whole time. Already had smoker going with a ham loaf & hunk of deer for fajitas. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Sorry no plated shot but having them tomorrow night with cold ham loaf sandwich. Had a few spuds left over that wouldn’t fit on rack so just threw them in whole for potatoes & egg breakfast in the morning.





I like them a little crunchy around the edges. 
Thanks for looking.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 30, 2022)

Those look good! Think reheating them on the Blackstone would work great and add a little more crunch...damn, now I have a craving! Nice job!

Ryan


----------



## bigfurmn (Mar 30, 2022)

Holy crap Im trying that this weekend. Well done.


----------



## mcokevin (Mar 30, 2022)

Well, this just got added to the to do list.

Looks delicious.


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 30, 2022)

Wow, great idea !


----------



## clifish (Mar 30, 2022)

buzzy said:


> What you need
> 1.5 lbs mini or petite potatoes or more if needed. You can even get different ones like red, yellow, or white. Mixing them.
> 1 qt. chicken broth
> EVOO
> ...


Those look great,  definitely finish them on the Blackstone,  nice and crunchy around the edges.


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 30, 2022)

Wow, that looks excellent, I’ll have to try that out! We’re big crunchy fans too! Another reason to get a Blackstone!


----------



## mr_whipple (Mar 31, 2022)

Looks like a winner. How much does the chix stock get into the taters for flavor?


----------



## Colin1230 (Mar 31, 2022)

Thanks 

 buzzy
 for sharing this with us, looks really good.  Great write-up and pics also.
 I'm going to be doing a meatloaf soon and this will go great with it. Thanks again.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 31, 2022)

Definitely on the todo list. Next time I fire up the Votex I'll be putting this on. Thanks for posting.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## buzzy (Mar 31, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Those look good! Think reheating them on the Blackstone would work great and add a little more crunch...damn, now I have a craving! Nice job!
> 
> Ryan


Thanks! These would even be good on blackstone without smoking if wanted.


bigfurmn said:


> Holy crap Im trying that this weekend. Well done.


Thanks!


mcokevin said:


> Well, this just got added to the to do list.
> 
> Looks delicious.


Thanks! Hope list isn't getting to long.


Winterrider said:


> Wow, great idea !


Thanks!


clifish said:


> Those look great,  definitely finish them on the Blackstone,  nice and crunchy around the edges.


Thanks! Don't see why that wouldn't work for ya. You could even skip the smoking if wanted.


bauchjw said:


> Wow, that looks excellent, I’ll have to try that out! We’re big crunchy fans too! Another reason to get a Blackstone!


Thanks! Glad to help out with needing a blackstone reasons.


mr_whipple said:


> Looks like a winner. How much does the chix stock get into the taters for flavor?


Thanks! It's noticeable but not outstanding. Could just use water if wanted.


Colin1230 said:


> Thanks
> 
> buzzy
> for sharing this with us, looks really good.  Great write-up and pics also.
> I'm going to be doing a meatloaf soon and this will go great with it. Thanks again.


Thanks! Glad to be helpful were I can. They go great with meatloaf.


----------



## buzzy (Mar 31, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Definitely on the todo list. Next time I fire up the Votex I'll be putting this on. Thanks for posting.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thanks! Easy to make & really good eats. Glad to be helpful where I can. Very versatile can be topped like baked potato or simple like french frys or eat as is.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 31, 2022)

OMG---Those look Outstanding!!
Nice Job & Great Post !!
Like.

Bear


----------



## civilsmoker (Mar 31, 2022)

Those look tasty!  I just may have to give it a try in the future!


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 31, 2022)

Fantastic!! We really like potatoes and the more different ways to prepare them, the better. I'm loving this idea. Thanks for sharing.



Brokenhandle said:


> .damn, now I have a craving! Nice job!



I've been avoiding reading this for that exact reason. Got meals thought out for the next couple days and didn't want this to throw a monkey wrench in the works. Well, I read it and think there's gonna be some menu changes   

Robert


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 31, 2022)

Great idea, buzzy.  Gonna try these out.  Don't have a Blackstone, but I figure a CI pan will crisp them up.
Gary


----------



## buzzy (Mar 31, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> OMG---Those look Outstanding!!
> Nice Job & Great Post !!
> Like.
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear


civilsmoker said:


> Those look tasty!  I just may have to give it a try in the future!


Thanks! Quick & easy


tx smoker said:


> Fantastic!! We really like potatoes and the more different ways to prepare them, the better. I'm loving this idea. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Robert. Don't have to change menu just add to it.


GaryHibbert said:


> Great idea, buzzy.  Gonna try these out.  Don't have a Blackstone, but I figure a CI pan will crisp them up.
> Gary


Thanks Gary. Mine where crispy around edges right out of smoker but after going in frig it was lost.


----------



## DougE (Mar 31, 2022)

Those taters look delicious. I'm going to have to try this one out.


----------



## 48°North (Mar 31, 2022)

I’m going to have to try that! Looks amazing!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Apr 2, 2022)

Those look great, and they are a great add on to most meals.

I also only do them in the smoker, and I  find they get a nice crunch to the edges in the smoker, I also spray a little Pam or what ever you have helps that

Going to have to do some again soon

David


----------



## JLeonard (Apr 2, 2022)

Always looking for different ways to cook a tater! That looks mighty tasty!
Jim


----------



## 3montes (Apr 2, 2022)

Those look excellent! I always smoke taters any time I fire up the stick burner and if there's extra room. I smoke them from raw though. Oil and season and throw on the smoker. I usually will smoke more than I need for a meal and will take the extras off when a little over half done. Cool then put them in the fridge for breakfast taters during the week.  Fry them up in a cast iron pan to finish them.  I have done the smashed taters like yours several times.  I have crisped them up in cast iron pan with butter or better yet deep fry them.  Deep fry for 2 to 3 minutes and WOW!  I have a 2 basket propane deep fryer for outside. When I fry fish I'll do these taters instead of regular fries. Always a huge hit.


----------

